# P99 must be somethin' else!



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I've noticed since i joined up here recently that the P99 is really pushed as being one of the definitive polymer frame handguns to a lot of shooters. I haven't had the chance to shoot one yet but am definitely going to. We have a rental range here in town and I'll see if they have one to offer.The local gun stores don't have any in stock, but I would like to know when the last year of the older curved trigger guard models were made. I seem to like that style,though it doesn't really make a difference in quality compared to the newer ones I would imagine. I've had a Glock 19 for 6 years and would like to try one for comparison.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U don't know what you are missing.

A little known fact that we like to keep secret is that the gun has a built in satellite tv :smt082 :smt082 

Seriously, if U do find one, try the A/S version - The QA is more like a Glock trigger, but heavier. Its the A/S that everyone wants 

I could almost sell off all my other handguns and just buy a few more Walthers :smt023


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm a convert.

I always liked the lines, but thought that "I had enough guns" (I hear the laughter from the forum members)... but I ran across a SW99c (the Smith & Wesson version - slightly different but substantially the same gun) and decided to buy it.

It's small, light, easy to control, accurate and has wonderful ergonomics.

I now have FOUR carry guns - A Sig 239 .40 (my favorite), a Para Ordinance Covert Carry .45 (my favorite) a Springfield XD compact 9mm (my favorite) and now the SW99c 9mm (my favorite).

If you noticed a logical problem, yea - me too. But it demonstrates the quality of the crowd it runs with.

Wonderful gun.

Did I mention my Colt Mustang .380 for summer carry? (my favorite).....


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> "Yes, U don't know what you are missing."
> 
> "A little known fact that we like to keep secret is that the gun has a built in satellite tv :smt082 :smt082" As long as I get TCM it's a done deal. I like old movies!:mrgreen: Seriously though, I did find a 2004 Walther catalog amongst my freebee catalogs that I picked up at the Shot Show a few years back. The AS version would be what I would go for as you suggested,otherwise it would be like getting another Glock with the other versions. I'll make a point to see if our local rental range has one early next week.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my local range had a SW99 to rent - I rented it 3x in the summer of 2005 and was hooked. It is essentially the same gun. So, if they have that, give that a shot...


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Ship, I'll do that. Just to make sure, I went on the website for the California Roster of Approved Handguns and it seems that most all(if not all) of the current models are approved for sale here,although we can only get the 10 round mags. Guns that are not on the list would had to have been in-state already and would have to be a person -to-person transfer (PPT) at the FFL of our choice. Even if the handgun is in Northern CA and I'm in the southern region I would have to drive all the way up to do the transfer and then do it again after my 10 day wait. Just another example of how the politicians here make it hard to own older handguns. I had to do this with my HK P9s. As of this year,any new handgun submitted for approval must have both a loaded chamber indicator AND a magazine disconnect in order to be sold here. Many guns such as the Walther and the Glock that were already on the list with no new significant design changes are not required to comply with the new policy.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow. That sucks. I'm glad I escaped from there in a hot air balloon back in `89.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Man, California gun laws are screwed up!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> Thanks Ship, I'll do that. Just to make sure, I went on the website for the California Roster of Approved Handguns and it seems that most all(if not all) of the current models are approved for sale here,although we can only get the 10 round mags. Guns that are not on the list would had to have been in-state already and would have to be a person -to-person transfer (PPT) at the FFL of our choice. Even if the handgun is in Northern CA and I'm in the southern region I would have to drive all the way up to do the transfer and then do it again after my 10 day wait. Just another example of how the politicians here make it hard to own older handguns. I had to do this with my HK P9s. As of this year,any new handgun submitted for approval must have both a loaded chamber indicator AND a magazine disconnect in order to be sold here. Many guns such as the Walther and the Glock that were already on the list with no new significant design changes are not required to comply with the new policy.


As others have said - that sucks. I'm sorry ya gotta go thru all that. CA and MA and IL are 3 states I would never move to.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Add NJ to that list Ship, they're no better. :smt082


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Hopefully our newly elected governor won't add Colorado to that list. (He will try though.)


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Man, California gun laws are screwed up!


Indeed they are. There are so many of them that it gets complicated for LEOs as well. We all try to fight the good fight out here and were able to see some very restrictive bills get overturned but we will always have to stay vigilant. I would love to test out something like Ship's PS90 but it ain't going to happen here until SB23 is ever overturned in the State Supreme Court.


----------

